# 100% over still having to stay in the house, she still has control over me!



## BeenHurt (Sep 19, 2012)

This is a nightmare, as before, she cheated, went through a cpl of months of false R, I've got my strength back, she hates it, ended up calling the cops to fill them full of lies (called her bluff, so she hung up) since then she's been overly nice, she keeps out my way, and has tried all sorts to get my attention.
Yesterday she used the card I knew she would end up using "are you going to be here tonight, as I want to go out" hate that and it did get me to bite, marginally...
She didn't end up going out, and spent ages crying in front of me, telling me how sorry she was and it even slightly started to look like she was being genuinely remorseful. Like she has started to realise that she's properly ****ed up.

Too add to the mix, I haven't had sex in more than a week, and I can't see straight, I've been working out like mad, and because all my confidence is back, I'm raging!

She knows what to do, I wouldn't let her touch me, and I continue to treat her to the level of anger she creates in me, but the nicer she is the harder it is to feel the anger. I'm really close to proposing a sex break, I can't think with anything but the other brain, even typing the word sex, is causing a stir! I've tried getting rid of it obviously, but it makes no difference!

I have to get out this house, or I'll slip! I just left the house and down to my local for a beer, try clear my head a bit...nightmare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

I read somewhere in your thread that the house is 50:50?

What are your plans? Why do you live such a hell, dude?

Real manning up is getting over the anger!


----------



## BeenHurt (Sep 19, 2012)

No not 50:50 all in her name. It's only a rental, and we lived week by week, hence I don't want to be in such hell, but I have no choice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Please read a link on "let them go" under LordMayhem's signature.
Please also read the links under AlmostRecovered's signature.


----------



## BeenHurt (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah I've been there, in a different place at the moment. It's just that I feel a different way when she seems so sorry, hard to remember all the **** she puts me through, when she's responding so well to the 180 approach that I did for me.

I'm 90% certain that she is just playing me, as opposed to usually it's 99%
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Go get laid somewhere else. I wouldn't give in to her imo.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

er... Go take a shower. Deal with the problem yourself. As it were. Nobody ever died from not having sex.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Complexity said:


> Go get laid somewhere else. I wouldn't give in to her imo.


Are you suggesting he cheats on her?


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> Are you suggesting he cheats on her?


Cheat? they're finished. If he's decided that he's not reconciling and moving on with his life, he doesn't owe her anything imo. The rest is just a formality.

Unless I read his post wrong.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> Are you suggesting he cheats on her?


Wouldn't be cheating if he told that to her face. Honey, I think I'll go fvk the hottie from accounting, see you.

I think too many cheaters take it for granted that their betrayed spouses are their default options, OP should prove her wrong


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Complexity said:


> Cheat? they're finished. If he's decided that he's not reconciling and moving on with his life, he doesn't owe her anything imo. The rest is just a formality.
> 
> Unless I read his post wrong.


What I understand from his post is that they are nor separated, nor divorced. They're still living together and he didn't explicitly said he's done with her.
He's just ranting and doesn't know whether to D or stay in this false R. 

Going out, getting laid without her knowing in the first place would be cheating.


----------



## BeenHurt (Sep 19, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> What I understand from his post is that they are nor separated, nor divorced. They're still living together and he didn't explicitly said he's done with her.
> He's just ranting and doesn't know whether to D or stay in this false R.
> 
> Going out, getting laid without her knowing in the first place would be cheating.


No, I've made it clear its over. I'm just struggling with the games. You have to wait 2 years living separated before D where I live. I'm financially unable to leave immediately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeenHurt (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't gone to get some as while I'm here, taking the moral high ground there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Go back to teenaged years. Honestly, you have to ASK this question?

Actually _I'm_ being stupid. You know very well how to hand crank your starter.

You are asking for permission to bang her without feeling or looking like a wimp.

You can bang her (she's your wife) and you can look yourself in the mirror...but you will unavoidably be potentially bonding with her and sending her a message which she can construe any way she wants to.

If that REALLY worth a bottle of Jergens and 15 minutes on the internet?


----------



## BeenHurt (Sep 19, 2012)

No I'm not asking permission, I'm struggling with not caving. I don't care about the look in the mirror, or the bonding, I could easily disassociate. It's based on as you said, the message, I don't want her to think that she can act like I'm the biggest arsehole that walked the earth, like I'm some piece of ****, and still get to have me!!

As if I haven't 'taken care of it' masturbation is a time filler, 20 minutes after, I'm left with that 'not had enough' feeling. Two very different things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Never cave in, she will be on control from the movement you have sex with her. Her highest strategic weapon in her arsenal is her Pus#y.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Dude, you need to control yourself. I went fvcking 10 months without sex and you're complaining about not having it for a week. Take control of your life. You sound like one of those people that let life happen to them. You say you're unable to leave? Is this really so? Start selling your material possessions and stash the money away for your escape.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Complexity said:


> Go get laid somewhere else. I wouldn't give in to her imo.



:iagree: What he said! ***Use protection!***


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

You are the boss of your penis! Do what you have to do so you can stand up straight and if it wants more tell it to stfu.

I am not a man (thank you G-d!) so I don't have the same hardware or software as you but I do know this....don't sleep with her. She doesn't deserve any part of you unless she deserves your heart and she does not.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

BeenHurt said:


> Too add to the mix, I haven't had sex in more than a week, and I can't see straight, I've been working out like mad, and because all my confidence is back, I'm raging!
> 
> She knows what to do, I wouldn't let her touch me, and I continue to treat her to the level of anger she creates in me, but the nicer she is the harder it is to feel the anger. I'm really close to proposing a sex break, I can't think with anything but the other brain, even typing the word sex, is causing a stir! I've tried getting rid of it obviously, but it makes no difference!
> 
> ...


No worries, your testosterone is peaking. Its completely natural, and the more time that comes by with you toning in on that feeling of sexual rampage the more control you will have over it. Scientifically proven by me......is that worth anything? Keep going strong, use that testosterone and energy to work out hard and eat super well with PLENTY of vitamin c.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

ing said:


> er... Go take a shower. Deal with the problem yourself. As it were. Nobody ever died from not having sex.


No need to deal with the problem. Masturbation will also affect your mind. Just let it rage inside you, masturbation contrary to popular belief has negative physiological affects .


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> Masturbation will also affect your mind. Just let it rage inside you, masturbation contrary to popular belief has negative physiological affects .


Well, that explains my husband's fvcked up thought processes! lmao!


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

You need money - you need to work out. 
Merge them - get a second job, a third job then stash the cash. 

In no time you'll be on your own and less frustrated - just beat.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> No need to deal with the problem. Masturbation will also affect your mind. Just let it rage inside you, *masturbation contrary to popular belief has negative physiological affects* .




Where in the world did you read that? 

I've always agreed with your posts, except with this one. 


OP, please don't follow this advice.


----------



## constant_ache (Jul 10, 2011)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> No need to deal with the problem. Masturbation will also affect your mind. Just let it rage inside you, masturbation contrary to popular belief has negative physiological affects .


For men, I hear you go crossed eyed, hair grows on your jerking hand (you'll look like a one-pawed werewolf), and if you do it too much, the letter M (for masturbator) will appear on your chest.
:rofl::lol:


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

"Too add to the mix, I haven't had sex in more than a week, and I can't see straight,"

I was going to recommend taking a couple of weeks to hike the Appalachian Trail by yourself to get your head clear, but I guess that's out.


----------

